# Android Market and Android Compatibility Certification



## PureInsomnia (Aug 26, 2011)

I know this is a tad pre-emptive, but assuming we are able to get Android onto the Touchpad, my research shows that it's not going to have the Android Market right off the bat (Just as with the Nook). However I have also found that the Android Market _should_ be available to any device that passes certification and after discussing with Google's legal (I think?). I may be ignorant here to some side-steps that can be taken, but would it be a good thing for someone on the Touchdroid team or outside of it to evaluate whether the device itself would be compliant, and start the motions of getting it certified (though we couldn't run the tests yet) so that shortly after Android release, we can have the Market as well?
Just a thought.

http://source.android.com/faqs.html#what-is-the-role-of-android-market-in-compatibility
http://source.android.com/compatibility/index.html
http://source.android.com/compatibility/overview.html


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting... Let me run through the criteria and see if the hardware would be a pass...

"Android Market is only licensed to handset manufacturers shipping devices." - that would be an issue... Though I am sure I could have a word and see if they'd deal with it on this occasion, since it's folk defecting from WebOS


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

if the nook got it, we should be able to get it as well. it only took them a day to get it (IIRC) working. i thought it was just some build.prop tweaks to make the market think it is a certain phone.
i could be WAY off though.


----------



## myn (Aug 19, 2011)

Won't be an issue. There are a few build.prop properties that we can spoof that will easily get us full Market. No worries.


----------



## PureInsomnia (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info, lookin forward to progress!


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

myn said:


> Won't be an issue. There are a few build.prop properties that we can spoof that will easily get us full Market. No worries.


Oh yes, I know we can easily do it via build.prop spoof 

I was just considering that it might be possible for us to get a "proper" build string from Google


----------

